# cedar stick project



## AA-Ron.00 (May 12, 2015)

Wanted to post some pictures of my cedar walking stick project. But i dont know how to upload photos. Please help, im using an LG G3 cell phone.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Click on "more reply options" at the bottom of the panel and then select attach files...upload them.


----------



## AA-Ron.00 (May 12, 2015)

Thank you so much, I've just about all evening trying haha.


----------



## AA-Ron.00 (May 12, 2015)

Thank you so much, I've just about all evening trying haha.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes as yaxley said there is the more reply option which when selected should give you the option to pull photos from your photos saved on your phone and upload them, then post.


----------

